# Another Chat lol...



## Noxx (Jun 10, 2007)

Yup, I've set up a new chat. Notice the new Chat button added to the left to the FAQ button.
I find it easier to access than the last one.

Any comments ?


----------



## Charlena (Jun 11, 2007)

but we should see about setting up like themed chats at Scheduled times and or just topics or something???
might be great!


----------



## Noxx (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry Charlena, I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 12, 2007)

I think she means scheduled chats like meetings that are focused on specific subjects (silver, AR, Pt, etc.). For example: We could set up Wednesday night at 9:00-10:00 to be a live AR discussion.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jun 12, 2007)

Ha ! Right good idea (thanks Steve). I could send a PM to everyone to give them the schedule. But we'll have to build it. It could be every friday or saturday night.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 12, 2007)

Noxx,

I've noticed that Sunday and Monday nights seem to have more members signed in. Fridays and Saturdays tend to be slower traffic times oddly enough.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok let me see statistics...
Yup, you're right, take a look at this.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 12, 2007)

When there is money, there is me. 
But as soon as I come, money hides !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Noxx (Jun 12, 2007)

Lol... I'm just testing my sense of humour with english


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 12, 2007)

407 first time visitors. How many did we register last week ?


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 12, 2007)

Noxx said:


> Ok let me see statistics...
> Yup, you're right, take a look at this



I didn't have access to the site stats, but this shows well I keep an eye on things around here! :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm not sure this one works. Since most people does not have static IP addresses, the system thinks it's new people where it's not the case.


----------



## Charlena (Jun 12, 2007)

My soul brother! and I thought that was just me....lol




aflacglobal said:


> When there is money, there is me.
> But as soon as I come, money hides !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlena (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Steve!
exactly what I was getting at...I think it would be great!
"Monday night chat on AR featuring our refining guru Mr LS"




lazersteve said:


> I think she means scheduled chats like meetings that are focused on specific subjects (silver, AR, Pt, etc.). For example: We could set up Wednesday night at 9:00-10:00 to be a live AR discussion.
> 
> Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 12, 2007)

Charlena,

I would say Harold is by far more of an AR guru than I.

Steve


----------



## Charlena (Jun 12, 2007)

ok then "Monday night chat featuring whomever the topic best fits as our guru and hand picked by our over-all forum guru SL"?

Now that you have admit is true with out a doubt. 




lazersteve said:


> Charlena,
> 
> I would say Harold is by far more of an AR guru than I.
> 
> Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 12, 2007)

OOOOOOOKKKK. Wasn't me. 

But hey, I'll take the praise. :shock: 

Ralph.


----------



## Charlena (Jun 12, 2007)

he he just noticed that was his tag line lol
duh char



aflacglobal said:


> OOOOOOOKKKK. Wasn't me.
> 
> But hey, I'll take the praise. :shock:
> 
> Ralph.


----------

